# WVGN & KUIL off AMC4?



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Anyone still got WVGN (NBC - Virgin Islands) or KUIL (FOX - Beaumont) off AMC4? I can't find them at 11991H/2000 and 11708V/2170 respectively.

Muchos gracias for any info!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

KUIL is still coming in solid for me, but last week www.ftalist.com removed WVGN from its listings. There's been _something_ at the old WVGN setting at about 10% quality for me the past day or two, but no way of telling whether it's really there.

Then again, LyngSat still shows it, and I keep hearing that all networks are available on Ku band, so maybe it's a personal problem. For both of us.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

They're both still there


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Funny, I live in the Beaumont area and I can't receive KUIL Fox station ota clearly at all. It is low powered and staticky and totally unwatchable.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Its only at 25K watts, so thats a reason. Looking at the records, the tower is south of town

Here is the link
tower location


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks , I would like to know what happens to this station when all digital stations are supposed to go full power in 2006? It isn't even digital so I don't know how they can continue broadcasting when everyone was supposed to have a digital signal going like last May. I would love it if they could give us a digital signal then I could acutally record them .


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Tony. I'll have to see whether I can get a better look at it.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Mike

I saw a ID for KUIL and it said

KUIL-LP 64 KUIL-DT 30

Are they digital on Channel 30?


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

KVHP/29 (who owns KUIL) in Lake Charles has their DTV on 30. Since KUIL's schedule is nearly identical to KVHP, I'm guessing that KVHP is running KUIL on one of their digital channels.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Hate to bump an older thread, but just wondering what happened with WVGN on AMC 4? I just got on to the FTA side today (yay!), and was able to pull in KUIL (75-90 Level, 69 Quality on an older DirecTV Phase 2 24x20 inch). Is WVGN gone?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Long gone. It moved in with several other Caribbean stations for a couple of months on G10R (ah, those were the days!), then they all moved to C-band on G4R.


----------

